# Where can I buy kaolin clay??



## fishchick72 (Jun 8, 2007)

I see it at TKB, but they have a minimum order of $15 required.........is there anywhere else I can it??

I looked at ebay &amp; the shipping is outrageous, always is on ebay IMO.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmmm try www.fromnaturewithlove.com and if you want a great facial mask, try www.vitaminshoppe.com


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 8, 2007)

did you check coastalscents?


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks, I ordered from coastal scents..........although I'm worried about how much 1 lb of it is gonna be, LOL!! I hope it works as I think I might have a lifetime supply of it now!! I just want to use it as a primer to help with oil control.

the ones from "fromnaturewithlove" were all colored &amp; I was worried they might not work for me cuz of that


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL I forgot about Coastal Scents. Thanks for a new site to add to my favorites=)


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 8, 2007)

I've never ordered from them before...............looks like they carry a lot of stuff.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 8, 2007)

You can get it from Sweetscents' eBay store, SnowmanDCE*Bare Minerals*Fun Things at $4.99 an ounce eBay Australia: KAOLIN CLAY COSMETIC GRADE POWDER BARE MINERAL MAKEUP (item 260084742011, end time 08-Jul-07 12:45:51 AEST).


----------



## nevada cat (Jun 8, 2007)

You may be able to find it locally at an herbal shop, the kind of shop that sells dried herbs, vitamins, and such. I called a few before I found one that stocked clays.


----------



## ivette (Jun 9, 2007)

i would try a health food store


----------



## mineralcraze (Jun 9, 2007)

i bought from a 1lb bag of kaolin clay too.

sometimes i mix it with water and use it as a mask.


----------



## jamillahnj (Jun 12, 2007)

_Have You Heard Of The Conservitory.com They Will Have Evrything You Need And The Price's Aren't Bad Either.._

_Costal Scent Is Another One..._

_There Are A Few That Sell This Stuff Mybe You can Google It ..Ok_

_Jamillah_


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 15, 2007)

Just wanted to update that I received my order a few days ago &amp; I am LOVING the kaolin clay, I put it on under my MMU &amp; it really keeps me oil free for most of the day!!


----------



## LisaLu (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup. My skin loves it too! Glad it is working!


----------



## katnahat (Jun 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *fishchick72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just wanted to update that I received my order a few days ago &amp; I am LOVING the kaolin clay, I put it on under my MMU &amp; it really keeps me oil free for most of the day!! Glad it's working for you! Kaolin Clay is awesome. It is in my foundation and finishing powder. It makes a world of difference with oily skin.
**Side Note: Kaolin Clay is in Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask. I've use it for years. I read the ingredients the other day and saw "Kaolin Clay". The mask is amazing and I bet the Kaolin in it is a BIG reason why. Oh, it's also in their "Mud Mask". It's really good too! I love Queen Helene!


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah, kaolin clay is in my mario badescu drying mask that I love. I couldn't live without that mask!


----------



## coocoo4coco (Jun 18, 2007)

*Hi all - I also purchased Kaolin Clay a while back and have been using it (straight up now that it's summer) as my "finishing dust." It works great. I don't look "chalky" nor does it make me look "Casper" white




. I purchased mine at Soapies on line. I'd attach the link but I'm really busy at work. In fact, this is the first time I've been able to drop in for months! I too thought that a pound was an awful lot - but now that I'm using it as a finishing powder (great as a primer too) I don't think it's so much. The price was fantastic too - I only paid about $5.00 or so dollars. Be sure you get the "cosmetic grade" whenever you purchase it. I think that it might be milled a bit finer. I do know that it's fantastic for your skin - and of course it's used in a lot of soaps.*

*Gotta go guys - I'll drop in again when I get the chance,*

*CooCoo



*


----------



## Lia (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm happy right now - you've been preaching the good things about kaolin clay and i FINALLY found where to buy it on my city - and the best thing - IT'S NEAR HOME!



I'm so happy - finally i can make my powder better on controlling the oily face !


----------



## purpleShika (Jun 19, 2007)

hmmm....you got me! let me see where i could find them here. wish me luck! thanks for this thread.


----------



## Lia (Jun 19, 2007)

Here it sells on cosmetics stores


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 20, 2007)

wow, that's great that you can find it close to home!!


----------



## Leony (Aug 11, 2008)

Try mountainroseherbs.com.


----------



## Gavriela (Aug 11, 2008)

GoW carries it, too.


----------



## simisimi100 (Aug 11, 2008)

this stuff dry the skin right?


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Aug 14, 2008)

hi, like what i saw kaolin clay is white and i'm medium skin toned, so can i use it as finishing powder?

and do you know web-based places that carry both good kaolin clay and jojoba oil and some natural ingredients like those?

TIA


----------



## Jennifer Cerf (Jun 9, 2013)

I sell kaolin clay foundation for only $9.99

www.lovemerecovery.com


----------



## hardystella (Jun 19, 2013)

Very useful information is shared here and i got a new product here i too want to purchase kaolin.


----------



## exclamationcos (Jul 27, 2013)

You could get it off of amazon, or ebay if you don't want to go the tkb route  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany21 (Sep 11, 2013)

Amazon!


----------



## BellElla (Sep 24, 2013)

I am using Bentonite clay for my skin and it works magically for oily skin.You are absolutely correct amazon is the best place for online shopping.


----------

